# numb thigh after crash



## monkies (Jun 10, 2007)

had a crash today where i did an endo and came down on my chest/thigh (imagine a baseball player sliding into a base). got up and it knocked the wind out of me, then a couple of weird thing occurred:
-my vision became white (like a white wash)...i couldnt see the detail of the hills, almost like the white was turned up on your tv. then that went away as quick as it came about.
-my thigh is kind of numb (along with a groin pain). almost feels like a light anesthetic was injected onto my thigh.

will go to the doctor if the numbness continues, but i'm imagining the impact was was hard enough to do some light nerve damage?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

monkies said:


> had a crash today where i did an endo and came down on my chest/thigh (imagine a baseball player sliding into a base). got up and it knocked the wind out of me, then a couple of weird thing occurred:
> -my vision became white (like a white wash)...i couldnt see the detail of the hills, almost like the white was turned up on your tv. then that went away as quick as it came about.
> -my thigh is kind of numb (along with a groin pain). almost feels like a light anesthetic was injected onto my thigh.
> 
> will go to the doctor if the numbness continues, but i'm imagining the impact was was hard enough to do some light nerve damage?


see a dr. if you have questions...they will rx some pt that should open up the spine where that nerve comes out of the spine...


----------



## monkies (Jun 10, 2007)

I think it's Meralgia Paresthetica...would make sense since the bottom of hip in the front of my body is sore to the touch. Never thought I'd land right on my hip and pinch a nerve, but now I'm considering some protection there for freeride days. 

Anyone use football girdles to protect the thigh area?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

monkies said:


> I think it's Meralgia Paresthetica...would make sense since the bottom of hip in the front of my body is sore to the touch. Never thought I'd land right on my hip and pinch a nerve, but now I'm considering some protection there for freeride days.
> 
> Anyone use football girdles to protect the thigh area?


So I did a flying hip-check to a tree after a tubeless tire blew earlier this year...had numbness that wrapped around the buttocks and upper thigh. I didn't think that it really made a difference until the PT did a little resistance test...perhaps your sig. other could help you out with diagnosis (for shits and giggles, as you should still go see a PT to get straigtened out)...
Lay on your back and raise your leg 1' in the air. Have your SO press down on it while you try to resist. Repeat on the other leg. See if the numb one is weaker than the good one...

As for the white flash, probably best to see an MD about that.

edit: as for your shorts....661 and some other companies make padded shorts that are MTB specific..


----------



## bryen c (Jan 2, 2021)

monkies said:


> had a crash today where i did an endo and came down on my chest/thigh (imagine a baseball player sliding into a base). got up and it knocked the wind out of me, then a couple of weird thing occurred:
> -my vision became white (like a white wash)...i couldnt see the detail of the hills, almost like the white was turned up on your tv. then that went away as quick as it came about.
> -my thigh is kind of numb (along with a groin pain). almost feels like a light anesthetic was injected onto my thigh.
> 
> will go to the doctor if the numbness continues, but i'm imagining the impact was was hard enough to do some light nerve damage?


Did the numbness ever go away? did same thing today, real painful and totally numb


----------

